# XD 357 sig tactical



## Broncs (Jun 6, 2014)

Anyone have one of these? I finally found one for sale used and it won't get here till Tuesday... I can't wait to put some rds down range with it! I will use this gun primarily for steel matches. So if you have one what do you think of it?


----------

